# My 1st After Intro Post



## Yaken (Jul 27, 2015)

Greetings All:

Since my interest in tendon injury secondary to combat blast injuries lead me to SS & my personnel interest being combat/trauma medicine thought for my second post I'd share this acute FPL injury & our repair {HIPPA waived for education still please keep in this forum where ignorance not tolerated} thx!


----------

